

Comm. Pai's Stmt on President Obama's Plan to Regulate the Internet - Varcht
http://www.fcc.gov/document/comm-pais-stmt-president-obamas-plan-regulate-internet

======
paulhauggis
I'm glad someone is on my side here. I said some of these exact same things
when everyone was talking about how Net Neutrality was such a great thing..and
was down voted.

